# How a man acts when he knows you're leaving him???



## ilyers2002 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## sunray (May 12, 2013)

Have you told him your planning to leave or your still considering it? This isn't normal behavior I take it. Yes, that would be annoying and an invasion of personal space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Some men get comfortable with the way things are, even if they pretty much stink. You ask for changes and nothing happens because they don't see a reason to. Only when you are ready to walk do they give it the old college try. But as soon as they think you will stay they go right back to being comfortable. At least that's how it's been in my marriage.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

I busted my hubby cheating last December, and basically told him that until I decide what to do, I'm just here for our child and his paycheck (stbxh insisted that I quit my job to be a sahm after our child was born). 
HE IS ALL OVER ME ALL THE TIME! 
Hugs, kisses, gifts, none of which I want. During the ten year course of our "marriage", I was competing with porn, strippers, other women, alcoholism (which resulted in a DUI), gambling, spending, secret bank accounts, etc. Basically, I was married to Jekyll AND Hyde. There were days, as in literally days, he would not say a word to me. No contact. Now I know why.

But now? Now that I'm done with him? Ohhhh, he's Mr. Sensitive, Mr. Attentive, Mr. Sorry... blah, blah, blah.

I wish he would just go on to one of his OW or strippers already.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ilyers2002 said:


> Question for the men, or women if you've noticed this too....
> 
> *Do Men act different when they get the notion that you might be jumping ship and leaving them soon??*
> For example, if the man was never touchy feely, into play fighting, all that crap, does he suddenly change his tune and start doing things like that persistently? I've noticed that & its getting REALLY annoying. I tell him to leave me alone, but it's like he wants attention and won't knock it off until I reciprocate & as soon as I do, he is uninterested and returns to what he was previously doing....


Yes men (and women) act differently. Their self esteem and confidence takes a hit. Sadly this is the exact opposite thing they need to do to make you see their worth.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Yes men (and women) act differently. Their self esteem and confidence takes a hit. Sadly this is the exact opposite thing they need to do to make you see their worth.


There is so much of Athol's (MMSL) writing that permeate this website, I am beginning to think he pays people here!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

jay_gatsby said:


> Thundarr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes men (and women) act differently. Their self esteem and confidence takes a hit. Sadly this is the exact opposite thing they need to do to make you see their worth.
> ...


If Athol (who you probably know more about than I do) says the sky is blue and water is wet do you think everyone who says the same is a disciple when they say the same obvious thing? please. Athol didn't invent people trying to cling when they think they're losing someone. He didn't invent the fact that just makes them want to run away even faster. Maybe you should separate the message from the messenger.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> If Athol (who you probably know more about than I do) says the sky is blue and water is wet do you think everyone who says the same is a disciple when they say the same obvious thing? please. Athol didn't invent people trying to cling when they think they're losing someone. He didn't invent the fact that just makes them want to run away even faster. Maybe you should separate the message from the messenger.


Actually I started my writing on TAM all the way back in 2009. It was the encouragement of the TAM membership that helped propel me to start a blog and write the books.

There is unquestionably a lot of good from TAM that made it into MMSL and it was my reading here that made me decide to break off my EA. There's also some good from MMSL that comes into TAM.

I normally lurk TAM briefly once in a while, I still get the odd private message. I tend to only very rarely comment though. In this case, explanation of the TAM-MMSL connection seemed warranted.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Atholk said:


> Actually I started my writing on TAM all the way back in 2009. It was the encouragement of the TAM membership that helped propel me to start a blog and write the books.
> 
> There is unquestionably a lot of good from TAM that made it into MMSL and it was my reading here that made me decide to break off my EA. There's also some good from MMSL that comes into TAM.
> 
> I normally lurk TAM briefly once in a while, I still get the odd private message. I tend to only very rarely comment though. In this case, explanation of the TAM-MMSL connection seemed warranted.


:allhail: The new book looks interesting. I like your new acronym (which is the same as the old, but what is new is old?)


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm afraid he's doing that to prevent you from leaving. But eventually he will go back to what it was. 
It's happening something similar to me right now. Lack of intimacy, didn't want children, hates shopping and spending money. Now, during the last few days, sex more often, if I get pregnant it would be "cute", asks me if I want to buy some random watch I was checking at the store (and didn't complain while at the mall). It irritates me a bit, because I'm not with him because of pity sex or a watch, and children are not meant to only "satisfy" the wife and keep her from leaving. Oh well, I know it will be back to normal in a week or so...


----------



## ilyers2002 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ilyers2002 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

ilyers2002 said:


> Scorchedearth-- LOL that's me! I feel the same effin way, like "make it easy for me & bounce!! PLEASE go shack up with the woman (women) that were easy to cheat on me with!!!" But I definitely know this is the case now. We have been together 11 1/2 years, married 5 next month, and I'm only 31. It sucks that he waited all this time to try to come around and "steal my heart back" Cuz I feel absolutely VERY LITTLE for him. I wish this would have been even 3 or 4 years earlier, but this desperate attempt is just too late, and no matter how hard I try, or how much I tell myself "are you stupid?? You WANTED him to love you & want you!!" It is just not there. I don't love him or want him back anymore. A few years ago, that's different....but those years were enough pain, heartache, TEARS & emptiness for my heart to give up....I couldn't love him if I wanted to... or was forced to. It is not there. I wish it was. But I can't make myself love him, and that's a fact he's going to have to face & a reality I will have to accept myself. I have tried to stay and make my heart feel something, but looking at him just makes me angry for lots of different reasons & lots of different ways. My husband lost me, and my heart lost my love for husband. I sincerely hope that every wrong doing man in every situation that reads this realizes that no matter how much you think your wife loves you & would never leave.... the heart has a mind of its own, and when its all said & done, you can't force it to feel what's not there. I wish I still loved my husband.... but the sad truth is, I do not. I can't. It will never be the same, and we will not grow old together. *Somewhere in 40 years there will be women who will have forgotten his name, but sadly he ruined his marriage for.* When he touches me, it disgusts me.... this used to be the man I would have laid down & died for..... what a fool, what a fool.... its sad.


Bingo!

These wh0res, the ones that were burning up his phone (and who knows what else) all hours of the day and night? Know where they are? Nowhere to be found. One has a BF, and the other, well, I know she has a cheap, pink vibrator... LOL

It's amusing, in a sad, pathetic way, that when we were talking about how jacked up things are now, my WH shook his head at the realization that once I found out, these chicks were no where to be found. Sure, they may have just taken it underground, but neither of them fought for him. I think he realized right then what bullcrap it all was. For all the "I love you and want to spend the rest of my life with you" garbage, when push came to shove, none stood up to claim him. 

And neither do I.

Oopsie.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

The OW is fighting hard from my WH and she will claim him once I ever get him out of my house


----------

